# fabric cage liners



## alijane (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm bringing home my first baby hedgie in March and have decided to try fabric cage liners. I made one so far with 2 layers of corduroy and a liner in the middle. My question is can I use felt as the inside liner fabric? Most websites say to use fleece. I have some felt that I could use instead of having to go buy fleece. Will it absorb the moisture the same?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

The reason we recommend fleece is because it doesn't fray and catch nails or produce lose threads.
Felt may catch their nails plus may fall apart when washed. 
Fleece is cheap. Expecially if you watch out for coupons for your local fabric stores. Or you can look for fleece blankets at thrift stores. I bought one yesterday for $2 and it was a yard of fleece. All you have to do is remove the stitching. (easy peasy) 
Good luck


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use felt because it doesn't wash well. You can use fleece or blanketing. Blanketing makes a nice middle layer. Corduroy makes wonderful long lasting liners. Flannel also works well either with corduroy on the opposite side or fleece.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use quilt batting in the middle of mine... works great, and nice and warm.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use fleece and love it. Just got a few remnants for really cheap today to cut up into strips for our hoglet to burrow in. She loves it when I put a big ball of them in her tent or even in the corner as she liner dives. Trying to break her of that habit but she likes what she likes. Good luck with that new baby.


----------



## alijane (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm a regular at my local thrift stores so I will definitely be on the lookout for some big fleece blankets. Today I found some fleece scarves marked down to $1 that I can cut into strips if my little guy decides he likes to burrow.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just make sure you prewash everything in fragrance-free soap, because you have no idea what chemicals they've been around.


----------

